# My Home Made Viv



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

here are a few shots of the viv im building! please coment
Virtual Model








How It Beggan


----------



## sazza100 (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks good that, Have just registered as I'm going to have a bash at making a new viv for my beardie shortly.

How did you hold the glass window in on the side? Was going to go for a 'regular' looking viv after deciding a corner unit would be too difficult for a first attempt, that little window would look perfect though!


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

sazza100 said:


> Looks good that, Have just registered as I'm going to have a bash at making a new viv for my beardie shortly.
> 
> How did you hold the glass window in on the side? Was going to go for a 'regular' looking viv after deciding a corner unit would be too difficult for a first attempt, that little window would look perfect though!


Fist Of All Welcome To the Forum :welcome:
For the glass window i used a router to cut a square about I'm smaller than the actual glass and then made a recess the thickness of the glass, at the moment the glass is held by aquarium safe silicone i tried to puss it out after it cured and it seems pretty strong however I'm going get some stainless steel corner plates to support it a bit more as my niece likes to bash :bash:things.
I made a quick sketch for you to see how its all in place


----------



## sazza100 (Apr 16, 2011)

Excellent, thanks for the response! :2thumb:

Is it my eyes, looks like plain white conti in the early stages, but then beech effect on the finished article?


----------



## Daisy_ (Feb 16, 2011)

how much has that cost you? looks like youve put a descent amount of effort into it, good for you


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

yeh its white contiboard, but i dnt like the plain look to the outside so i covered with mapple vinyl , not bother about the inside as im goin to make a fake background


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

Daisy_ said:


> how much has that cost you? looks like youve put a descent amount of effort into it, good for you


It has cost me quite a bit,i had to buy a Wood router (i couldnt find anyone who could lend me one) to make the window on the side, the wood it self was pretty cheap hence why i whent for white conti intead of the full wood effect ones that where double the price,: victory: its half finish i still need to get some glass for the front cut and going to make a Fake rock Background and get some slate stones for the bottom + some sand, soo we looking for another month untill its all finished:2thumb:


----------



## Daisy_ (Feb 16, 2011)

Has it cost more than what buying a viv of that size would cost though? Lol, I suppose you can say that you built it at the end of it - rewarding enough what you putting in it ?


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

Daisy_ said:


> Has it cost more than what buying a viv of that size would cost though? Lol, I suppose you can say that you built it at the end of it - rewarding enough what you putting in it ?


 if i take the cost of the router from the equation prob about the same but i couldnt find one that would suit the space i had avaliable i be housing a bearded dragon


----------



## Daisy_ (Feb 16, 2011)

Gosh how big do beardies gett?  and that's not too bad then


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

Well when I first had the idea a while back I posted on the forum and a few people told me that it would be too small. I personally think its big enough


----------



## Daisy_ (Feb 16, 2011)

Awh well my sister has beardies, I don't know much about them but that looks pretty good :d


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

nice project you got going there. good build. :2thumb:

good luck with background


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> nice project you got going there. good build. :2thumb:
> 
> good luck with background


Thanks, i just seen you Yemens Project it looks rlly good, i think my next project would be a planted viv for a pair of Geckos but that for the future to come as not sure what type of gecko to get


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the final project. Keep up the good work :2thumb:


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Not read the comments but where did you get the sticky on maple/beech effect stuff? Have already made a viv in beech but the coloured contiboard was much more expensive than the white so this would be handy

Also does it actually stick? As i got the narrow edging stuff you iron on and it keeps peeling off


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

The vinyl or "Self Adhesive Foil" as deceived was brought from HomeBase but I was discontinued Stock for that effect although they did have other effects such as beech,mahogany etc. Here Is a pic of the wrapping







it does actually stick providing you dnt get any air-bubbles


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

ale36 said:


> The vinyl or "Self Adhesive Foil" as deceived was brought from HomeBase but I was discontinued Stock for that effect although they did have other effects such as beech,mahogany etc. Here Is a pic of the wrapping image it does actually stick providing you dnt get any air-bubbles


i have used this stuff on mine. how did you find it. i found it was ackward to start with but got the hang of putting it on in the end.


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

thething84 said:


> i have used this stuff on mine. how did you find it. i found it was ackward to start with but got the hang of putting it on in the end.


Yeh I found ok. Like you say ackward to start with but easy to peel off and dint loose it's stickiness. I found that if you peel the back and stretch it and lay it down it sticks pretty well


----------



## ale36 (Dec 1, 2010)

Just a quick update on my viv build. I have started to make the background using expanding foam. Btw never get it on your finger nails it wont come off easily. Here are some pics pls comment


----------

